# Freud FT 750T Laminate trimmer collet/Forcep



## w8att (Jun 7, 2016)

Would anyone have any information on how I can get a replacement collet/forcep for my Freud FT 750T laminate trimmer? Having a tough time finding something that will work. The Freud part # is 13604.7432 & it's called a Forcep 1/4". Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Scott


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

w8 welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with that machine but I did have a FT2000E at one time and it was not a pleasant experience. Parts have been an issue with Freud routers so if you have to replace I suggest going with a different brand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forum w8...


----------

